# Long Haired Shih Tzu Owners



## DoggyMoments (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello Fellow Dogforumians,

As a first time Shih Tzu owner I was wondering has anyone found a good brush for Shih Tzu hair. Gizmo gets brushed 1-2 times a day, however it does seem like the brush doesn't find his hidden knots. The brush was a petsmart brush with flexible bristles and the little rubber nubs at the end. Plastic handle and wooden head. It seems like the brush isn't getting through all the hair in the first place maybe, because I would think brushing 1-2 times a day he shouldn't really get knots. He's not at all matted it's just after a half hour + brushing session I'll find a knot while petting him. I would also welcome any comments, suggestions, experiences, products or anything else shih tzu or small dog related!!!
~Cheryl


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

A slicker brush is good to use on their type of hair.Just be sure not to brush to hard or you can cause major brush burn.Then you can follow that up with a metal comb for dogs, use the wider teeth side first and when you are able to comb without hitting any matts then use the finer side.You can also ask a local groomer or the breeder from who you got your dog from for more tips on brushing your dog.


----------



## DoggyMoments (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you very much, it sounds like you've had your fair share of brushing. I didn't think of asking our groomer, they love Gizmo over there. When you say *slicker* brush what do you mean?


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been a groomer for several years now. A slicker brush (or universal brush) is a short handled grooming brush with a curved, rectangular brush head and short, metal bristles. They are available in a variety of bristle types, from very soft to firm. I hope this has been helpful for you.


----------



## DoggyMoments (Jan 16, 2007)

Ohhh, yes I know what kind you mean now. Thank you I will do that!!
Yes you've been very helpful, you sound like a wonderful thorough groomer


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you,we use to have a ragdoll cat named Gizmo.


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Long Hair Shih Tzu....*

Now, I know my mistake, I didn't realize the slicker brushes come with different density of wire. Max hates the slicker, perhaps if I got one with softer wires it would be better. He loves the comb, but I think his pervious owner, pulled his hair, or scratched him with the slicker. As long as I am very gentle he's fine.


----------



## DoggyMoments (Jan 16, 2007)

*update on brush.*

I tried the softest slicker PetSmart had and Gizmo was not crazy about it. I also picked up two metal brushes, one a comb style and the other with angled metal bristles. It seems to be working much better. I feel like I'm getting through all of his hair instead of skimming.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## iluvmy3shihtz (Feb 17, 2007)

hi there...I have the most luck using combs first to make sure there are no knots..then finishing off with a small slicker brush...usually saving the tummy for last, lol..they think of it as the reward, similar to a "tummy rub". Course you do it softly, lol.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a shih tzu and I use a soft slicker a medium tooth comb and a fine tooth comb. I do not use the slicker on her sensitive areas like her butt, the flap of skin under legs and ears. She comes out great and I always use a conditioning spray when I am combing and brushing, she seems to be happy about this


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i own a long coated lhasa apso and i groom hime every day using a mental pin brush which is recomended for the breed it gets most of the little knots out from like scratching and where he pees on him self typical boy lol and then i use my metal comb and them comb him out i can use this on evey area on my dog even his belly when im groomng inside his legs and armpits . 

slicker brushes are a grate brush espacally for poodles but they do pull out live hairs as well as dead so can damage a good coat this is why i recomend using a pin brush 
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&sa=N

also to stop the hair braking when grooming each day its best to lightly mist the coat 

xxx


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

wow jnrcorps ur really trying to sell ur site aint u iv seen u on another site all ready to day ur really making the rounds aint u. do u need to post i in so many topics?


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

merrow said:


> wow jnrcorps ur really trying to sell ur site aint u iv seen u on another site all ready to day ur really making the rounds aint u. do u need to post i in so many topics?


Who's jncorps??? I do not see any postings from jncorps here???


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

they are a person they gose on dog forums iv seen them on another one i go on and they say how much its helped them but infact it is there company and just trying to flog there site to u. which i find a bit rude really 


xxxxx


----------

